# Sleeping habits



## bobrut (Sep 9, 2014)

I have 4 girls and one roo who sleeps on top of the coop. Should I be trying to get the girls inside? The coop is enclosed in 6' high chain link fencing but I am concerned about cold weather coming. any advice??


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

All should be trained to the coop, even the male. 

Does your outside pen have a top on it? If it does then it will be easy to confine them to the coop and outdoor pen and retrain them that sleeping inside is what you want.


----------



## bobrut (Sep 9, 2014)

i have chicken wire and a tarp on top of the pen, the roo spent all last winter on top of the coop, he has several places he can get in to in order to get out of the weather. I plan on putting up a roof this weekend.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Can you shut them in the coop? Try putting them in the coop for the night (just as they go to roost, when it is still light) and then shut them up. 

Do they go in the coop at all during the day? I'm wondering if something could be sketching them out in there, like rodent activity or what have you. Could also be as easy as them just thinking on top is best, but ruling out/eliminating any issues with the coop itself is a good idea.


----------



## bobrut (Sep 9, 2014)

When it rains during the day they have no problem going into the coop. The RI are fairly new (2 months here) and are the bottom of the order. I have 2 mutt chickens that still chase them some, getting better. I put a wood floor in the coop this summer, all good clean shavings, so I really believe they believe they are suppose to sleep on top with the roo.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Train the roo, the rest will follow. I'd say he is your issue.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

my chickens have taken to sleeping in the shed, they dont bother with the coop very much at all.


----------

